# Rubics cube solving robot with OLL and PLL Training feature



## VoHo (May 27, 2021)

Hi,

some time ago I built a robot that can solve the cube.

An internet colleague came up with the idea of programming the OLL and PLL patterns so that the robot rotates the cube and you can practice specific patterns or random patterns.

The SW is on GitHub:








GitHub - DrVoHo/Rubik_solver: Python program so solve a rubik cube


Python program so solve a rubik cube. Contribute to DrVoHo/Rubik_solver development by creating an account on GitHub.




github.com





The robot can be manufactured with a 3D printer. A little knowledge about working with a Raspberry Pi is also necessary.








Rubik cube solver robot (V-shape) by VolkerHochholzer


Core requirements Stand-alone (no PC; no smartphone) Nice looking (minimum cable; solid standing; no “gimmics”) Should work for all cubes (typical size 2”), in any sticker configuration (pure color; no pattern) Should work in difficult light situation. If center stick is marked with a logo it...




www.thingiverse.com





Of course the robot is slower than a halfway practiced Cuber ... In addition, the servos are sometimes a bit loud. I could still imagine that this could be interesting for one or the other.


----------



## freshcuber.de (Jun 12, 2021)

Nice. I got my Gan Robot some weeks ago, and since the 1980s I am a friend of cube solving robots, as you can see here:


Der Gan Robot: Zauberwürfel automatisch lösen (oder vermischen) | Rolands Zauberwürfel-Blog – freshcuber.de



Unfortunately I am not a programmer and I have no experience with maker projects. But I would love to bring that old Scharstein Würfelmaschine back to life:


Roland, Jäger des verlorenen Schatzes | Rolands Zauberwürfel-Blog – freshcuber.de


----------

